# Media  > Creator Showcase >  The Nobodies - IndieGoGo Campaign and More

## JohnVinson

Below is information for the IndieGogo campaign for my seven issue mini-series The Nobodies. Any and all help is appreciated, making this nearly 4 year long journey and dream close to fruition. There are perks ranging from $3-$1000
--------------------

*Cover and Art* - Gallery of Art can be viewed here





POTus Letter (Prologue Letters For Each Issue) You can view the letter in its full size here.



*Series Summary*

The Nobodies is a series that focuses on what would happen after an apocalypse that provides no physical catastrophic event. Instead of focusing on an external threat such as - zombies, asteroids, cyborgs, electrolyte-laden crops; billions of people have their souls purged in an event known as 'The Rapture'. The story takes place 20 years after the rapture, Iggy is thrown into this world with no memory of it. As he struggles to survive among the scavengers, Nobody slave traders, Nobody worshippers, marijuana bartering, and the POTus (see below); he has to figure out the mystery behind his memory loss. On this journey towards discovery, other larger dangers and questions are thrown his way. Can he survive it all and unlock the mystery behind his memory loss and the Nobodies before it's too late?

*Issue Summary*

Iggy wakes up in a harsh world where people have lost all cognition and emotion. He has no memory of how he came to be in Buffalo, NY of all places. Kidnapped, he discovers the brutalities of the world quickly. Scavenger groups murder for pleasure, his kidnappers have no regard for those left behind. Can he survive his first days and figure what is happening in this dispiriting world around him?

*Creative Team*

*John Vinson - Writer/Creator*

The Nobodies is my first comic book project, but Ive been a longtime comic book fan. Along with comics Im just a huge fan of storytelling, and enjoy - books, movies, television, and video games. Given the opportunity Id like to work in every storytelling medium. When it comes to comics, Brian Azzarello and Joe Kelly are major recent influences in my craft. Also, Id read anything written by Jonathan Hickman. Within the old guard, Im a Denny ONeil, Frank Miller, and Harvey Pekar fan.

Im a lifelong student of philosophy and enjoy fiction that dives deep into various aspects of humanity. Below, Ill explain more of the influences regarding The Nobodies.

*Ger Curti - Pencils/Inks*

Ger Curti is a comic book artist based in Buenos Aires, Argentina. His work has appeared in the two times nominated horror anthology Chillers, published by Transfuzion and Troma Films. He also worked in titles such as Legends of Steel Creek, Clown Fight and Stemsell, and the anthologies Tall Tales From the Badlands II and Ignition, from 215 Ink. He´s also a frequent collaborator of Terminus, a comic magazine published in his country. You can follow his work at: http://otisinhell.deviantart.com/ http://gercurti.blogspot.com.ar/ https://www.facebook.com/ger.curti or contact him at: gcurti@live.com.ar

*Ariel Iacci - Greyscale*

Ariel Iacci was born in Buenos Aires, Argentina, April 28th 1975. He studied sequential art in Garaycochea Art school in Buenos Aires. His first published work was the short story "Lost Dreams", written by Kevin Clorey, for the Canadian anthology book "Dreams in texture" in 2005. Since then, Ariel have been working for several publishers drawing comics and illustrating children's books. He also worked as an inker and colorist.

*Steven Forbes - Editor*

Steven Forbes was born and raised on Long Island, NY. He is the writer of the weekly columns Bolts & Nuts and The Proving Grounds at ComixTribe.com. Follow his irregular postings on Twitter @stevedforbes.

*Funding Breakdown*

100% of the funding will go towards the publishing and printing of The Nobodies. The creation of the book is done, so even the lowest perk will come with a PDF copy of the comic, which will be sent immediately! The next step I need help funding is printing the comic. Ive included a large variety of perks, since I know people have a diverse set of interests. So there are digital perks, print perks, swag perks, and higher end interests. I want to make sure there are levels for everyone!

Below is a breakdown of the funding, with the majority going towards the payment made to the creative team and printing.

*Funding Breakdown*

Creative Team - $2000
Printing/Shipping & Perks - $1,200

You can check out the rest of the Nobodies IndieGogo page, here

----------


## Spy Smasher

Very fine, John

----------

